# The Denon 2007/2008 product range



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone in the US knows a release date for the new bunch of Denon receivers and, in particular, the AVP-A1HD preamp?

Word has it that they'll be released in Australia in October, but I had heard the US will get them sooner. It'd be nice to get some pre-reviews...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Check the link in the Manufactuer and Vendor Reference forum. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...e-information/5043-featured-vendor-denon.html

Denon was one of the few vendors that responded when sent a request to provide advice on their entry. They responded almost immediately. Send them an email and see what comes back and let us know. We are not a Denon dealer so I am not up to date on their product releases, but they seem responsive.


----------

